# Would you let your child out of the house completely naked?



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Or just wearing undies or a diaper?


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

No... she needs a tshirt to protect her from the sun.







But we go in the backyard nekkid from the waist down all the time. And I dress her in a tshirt and diaper a lot... gotta show off the groovy cd's!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

:


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Just a dipe lots of times, esp if its just in the yard.
Naked, on the beach sometimes.
ok, ok I just posted for an excuse to link a pic


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Probably not naked (at this point--- 3.5 & 6) but what *would* the issue be only in bottoms?


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Every day. :LOL At least one of my kids is outside nakey.... usually the baby. But, my 3 year old has been known to go outside in pink underwear and glittery pink high heels... and he's a boy.







: He's my baaaaby. and I love him. The penis is still firmly attached. Pink does NOT make boys lose their penises.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

Sometimes
Emilie


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Yes, but the 6 yr old is just developing some elementary modesty, so probably wouldn't want to. The younger two, defenately. In the summer we sometimes fill the baby pool with bubble bath and let them swim around in that naked instead of a bath! They have sooo much fun! this is in the backyard. I wouldn't do it in the front, because the road can be busy, and I get worried that some freaky pervert might see them!


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

In the backyard but not to the grocery store or anything.


----------



## Lisalee2 (Dec 12, 2001)

If we had a backyard that was private, then yes, I would let them play outside naked.

But, when we go out they have atleast diapers/undies on.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

as soon as our front door is open you can bet dd is standing on the front porch butt nekkid~ :LOL


----------



## Lisalee2 (Dec 12, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kavamamakava*
In the backyard but not to the grocery store or anything.

:LOL


----------



## Fianna (Sep 4, 2003)

yes, on a regular basis, much to my uptight neighbors' dismay, I'm quite sure. actually, i require my 6-yr-old to at least have panties on.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

:LOL life would be so much easier if EVERYONE was naked.

Seen this thread and thought back about 5 months ago..
DD (2.5) went outside the front door when I went to check the mail. She of course was all-natural as she is everyday while in the house with me... on my way back up the driveway I see her climbing into the tree. There she stood, butt naked 3 feet off the ground telling me.. 'look mommy, I like to hug the trees, and Im naked too' :LOL


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Naked in the backyard, when he wore diapers we would roam the neighborhood in them but now that he wears underwear I feel some level of decorum is called for, so we try to wear pants on the street.









Funny story, BTW - once I saw a kid about 3 or 4 walking down the street wearing his underwear, a cowboy hat, cowboy boots, and a holster. He had a toy gun in his hand. He looked like he was really happy with what he was wearing. It was a great outfit, especially the holster over the underwear - but the funniest thing was his mom, who was walking a few feet behind him. Her expression was the greatest combination of amusement and embarrassment. :LOL I remember that mom whenever DS wants to wear his bike helmet to a restaurant or something.


----------



## UCmamaToMany (May 23, 2005)

2 and under I would within the yard, over that age though then I try to teach more modesty.

However in this neighborhood with 121 sex offenders living in it, I keep my kids away fromt eh windows when changing when I can! {{eek}}


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

At 4 1/2 there is still some nudity in the yard, in her best friends yard and for water play at both homes. I have finally taught her that she needs to choose between sitting with her legs sprawled open and not wearing underpants.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama*
I have finally taught her that she needs to choose between sitting with her legs sprawled open and not wearing underpants.

That would be a tough choice!


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Oops... *I* don't go in the backyard nekkid from the waist down... just my baby.







:


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama*
Oops... *I* don't go in the backyard nekkid from the waist down... just my baby.







:











sure.....









ETA: I forgot to answer! DUH! When its warm outside dd is in just a diaper quite a bit. I try not to do that too much when its cold outside because we keep the heat on kinda low. She would definitely prefer no clothes though.


----------



## Zaxmama (Mar 2, 2004)

we go nudie booty around here daily...I have been known to strip ds nekkid at picinic when we get caught in the rain..nothing better then running nekkid in the rain..if I wouldn't scare the neighbors I would do it too.. :LOL
of course we live with 5 miles of 2 different nudist colonies..maybe its something in the water





















:LOL


----------



## Oh the Irony (Dec 14, 2003)

all the time in undies or diaper. our old house they could be nekkid in the yard.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

No. Must have shoes and a hat, and if it's sunny, a t shirt or sunscreen.


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

Nekkid to play in the yard? Yes.

Nekkid to stroll the aisles at the grocery store? No.

Cloth diaper and t-shirt to stroll the aisles at the grocery store? Yes, much better.

:LOL


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Haley plays in the backyard maked or in just her underwear all the time. Rylie is almost always in just a diaper when it is hot. If we are going out to a tore or something they both have to wear clothes (well Rylie can wear just a tshirt and a diaper, Haley needs clothes)


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

In a diaper, yes. In undies, no. Naked, no. In a long t-shirt with nothing underneath? Maybe- if actively toilet teaching or baby has a rash that needs to be aired out.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodWillHunter*
But, my 3 year old has been known to go outside in pink underwear and glittery pink high heels... and he's a boy.







: He's my baaaaby. and I love him. The penis is still firmly attached. Pink does NOT make boys lose their penises.











Thanks for the reasurrance- now I can let ds wear his big sister's outgrown ballet costume without fearing for his genitalia :LOL It fits him perfectly, I've got to get a picture of him wearing it one of these days.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

Do I "let" dd go outside naked? No. Has she been outside naked? Yes. She escapes sometimes and treats the neighborhood to the vision of an adorable kid running naked in the yard. Now that dd is nearly 3, we don't encourage going out without being fully dressed, even in the yard. Even when she was younger, I always put something over her diaper, unless she was wearing a dress, to go out in public.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

every day in just a diaper.
At my 5th birthday party, we had hot weather for April. We were all in the backyard while my mom went to get the cake, somehow I convinced all my friends to strip naked to play in the sprinkler--my mom stepped outside and screamed when she saw all the naked kids, a bunch of them ran home when they heard my mom scream, then she had to go door to door with a bunch of clothes asking parents who's clothes belong to whom







:


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sure. He was outside nekkid just this evening!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Ha! That is a hilarious story Shannon.

DD is often naked or in a diaper around the yard, depending on the sun. Not anywhere else because pretty much everywhere has laws no shirts, no shoes, no service, etc.


----------



## psyche (Apr 6, 2005)

Sure, but only in a yard or Berkeley, CA.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Diaper for the baby - yes. (Cloth, of course!)
Underwear only for older child - no.
Naked, either one - no.

Look, I'm a prude about something after all!


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quote:kama'aina mama*
I have finally taught her that she needs to choose between sitting with her legs sprawled open and not wearing underpants.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
That would be a tough choice!



I just explained to her that it's not nice to shoot beaver.


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *famousmockngbrd*
Naked in the backyard, when he wore diapers we would roam the neighborhood in them but now that he wears underwear I feel some level of decorum is called for, so we try to wear pants on the street.









Funny story, BTW - once I saw a kid about 3 or 4 walking down the street wearing his underwear, a cowboy hat, cowboy boots, and a holster. He had a toy gun in his hand. He looked like he was really happy with what he was wearing. It was a great outfit, especially the holster over the underwear - but the funniest thing was his mom, who was walking a few feet behind him. Her expression was the greatest combination of amusement and embarrassment. :LOL I remember that mom whenever DS wants to wear his bike helmet to a restaurant or something.

That reminds me of the movie...Parenthood? Where one of the children is wearing a cowboy hat/boots and a holster...no undies on this lad. It was TOO funny! Or..maybe it was the dad in this get up...


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

One of my friends and I have a veggie garden together this summer, so while we work in the garden, our dc run around the shaded yard naked playing in the water, they are 3,2, and 1 years old. They have great fun.


----------



## bravofrenchie (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes, if we had a private yard. I was a little nudist-child. We lived in the country, with no other houses in sight. Had great fun.


----------



## shaywyn (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, yes I would and have







Our backyard is pretty private, but it's really limited to stripping after the kiddie pool or sprinkler. They go out back in their underwear all the time. As a matter of fact, so do I :LOL


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Yep, they did quite a bit when they were younger.

These days my son (almost 14) would have none of it though. Dd goes out in a bikini often.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

Sure.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama*
Oops... *I* don't go in the backyard nekkid from the waist down... just my baby.







:

I have been in my backyard nekkid. But we have new neighbors who use their deck more often, so I have had to curtail that activity (nude swimming). My 6 year old will not go anywhere naked and hates to be in her underwear around most people, but she will take her pants down and moon me whenever the mood strikes her.

My toddler runs around in a just a diaper quite often, but I put clothes on her when I take her to pick up my older one from school. Once I took her in a shirt and a diaper and for some reason the kids just couldn't get over it and kept laughing about it.







:


----------



## Europeanmom (May 7, 2005)

Looking forward to the next thread of this kind. What about a 'Do you let your dh/dp out of the house ...."
:LOL


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Outside on our property ~ yes. Beach and beach shops ~ yes. Camping ~ yes. Festivals ~ yes. Main Street Santa Cruz and shops ~ yes...

Heidelberg, Germany proper ~ no. I'm afraid of the old ladies. That's the *why* I give DC, btw.


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

I probably would allow DD to go out in the yard naked, and I'd definitely let her go out in just a diaper. If we're going out in public, I'd put clothes on her.

But... here's the thing... how do so many of you have these little nudist kiddos? Is it an age thing? DD is 20 mos. She is just barely learning how to take clothes off and she never tries to take them off unless it's bathtime or whatever. Sometimes I kind of wish she'd strip and run wild through the house because I think it'd be cute/funny, but she never does. What's up with that?


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

*


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

DS used to run naked all the time. He will still just strip down should there be a need.

Last year we were walking down the street and the neighbourhood kids had pools set up in their front year. He was invited to swin and he stripped right then and there. It was the funniest thing I had ever seen. I would have let him but we got the feeling some parents weren't digging it so he had to put undies back on


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

When our son was little, I remember coming from the laundry room and not seeing him anywhere in the living room. It wasn't until I noticed that the front door was open and the screen door slightly ajar, that he was outside. He had stripped himself naked and walked out of the house to the tree in our front yard so he could pee. The only witness was the cat that had gone out with.

His gram let him go in her stand of trees once, so he figured it was okay to go at the tree in our yard.


----------



## Emzachsmama (Apr 30, 2004)

Well not anymore seeing as they are 10 and 6.








But when they were in diapers they were out in just a diaper all the time, I never really had them out naked though.


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

In the backyard only, and only until potty trained.

I don't trust people.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

In the backyard, yes, we have a big fence and a big porch that keeps him protected from the sun. He plays in his little pool naked back there sometimes.

I dont trust people either so I would never let him out in the front or anywhere else (unless we were camping in the trees or something.) He freaks out sometimes about being naked sometimes anyways and requests clothes. Weird kid, I know. LOL


----------



## herc (Jun 2, 2002)

lol we have nudity at playgroup half the time, so I would say yes :LOL
heather


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

I would in our own yard if he wanted to, but he isn't a run around naked kind of kid. I actually got him to go bottomless the other day so he could pee in the grass, but hasn't wanted to since. It is hard enough to get him naked for a bath!


----------



## nitareality (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes. Naked in our backyard or when camping in solitude. Diaper only or dipe and shirt if we're in a friends yard or running errands like dropping DD off at school. For stores and doctors visits full outfit only.


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

I used to let mine go naked in the yard all the time. But, we have an extremely private, shaded yard, really only 2 neighbors could see them at all and neither of them are creepy at all. They're too old now. But the baby goes out in a dipe all the time, front and back. I don't do so much nakiness at this point as it's hard to tell when he'll have a BM.


----------



## raleigh_mom (Jan 11, 2004)

Dd's can go in the yard in a diaper/undies. My 2yo can go out naked sometimes. This summer I'll probably still let my 4yo go out naked some if she wants. The last few summers I've bathed them outside in the evening due to one or the other having a real fear of the bath tub. They don't seem to have that fear this year, so we'll see.

Out in public, they do have to wear some sort of clothes - either regular or "dress-up" clothes."

We'll be moving to a new neighborhood this summer and I'll probably encourage a little more modesty than usual until I get to know the neighbors better.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

When did we get moved to parenting? I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## DaisyRose (Feb 13, 2005)

Of course! Being naked is one of the delights of childhood, I think.

Just curious: Why WOULDN'T you let your kids outside naked?

So far, I've read sun damage (makes sense) and fear of strangers (seems weird).


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

No I do not let my dd go naked outside.
No I don't let her go out in only a diaper or underwear either.

She can do those things inside if she wants.


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

Outside but on our property- yes.

Beyond our property hoohoo and booboo's must be covered (by something other than a playsilk or scarf.)









I see clothing as a respect thing for other people. That is why dd has to wear clothes beyond our property. Plenty of people could peer into our property and see dd nekkid- but I figure if they don't want to see naked toddler booty they shouldn't be peekin' in my yard.

Dd also has a funny habit of standing butt nekkid against our windows. Somehow it's very Madonna.

I've recently caved on letting her go to playgroups, the park and local grocery stores in a bathing suit. It's a fine line....

Useful thing about a naked kid running around- it tends to scare of solicitors and missionaries.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

older dd (4) yes as long as its our yard.... if we go anywhere she needs clothes ... i cant imagine its comfy in a car seat and naked, LOL. But she has ALWAYS been a naked kid... i keep hearing she will outgrow it, but she has been naked most of the day ever since she was 2. i went through a stage where i tried to put clothes on her for when she plays out in the yard because of the sun.... but she would just take them off and leave them in the dirt anyway so i gave up that, LOL.

dd2 (6 mo) is in only a diaper most of the day....... she often goes out in public with me in just a diaper (cloth so its cute







) and a tshirt....


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

Durring the warm months, sure, I'd take the younger ones almost anywhere in just a diaper, they can go outside naked, but I don't want to shop with them that way. I'd feel bad if they pee'd on someone's broccoli, you know







: . The older ones (13, 10, and 6) should probably be wearing *something*.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Nope, my kids are super pale and burn easily.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

without reading the rest of the posts:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...m/trimmest.jpg

all the time









BUT just in our yard and DD must wear her undies at least... she was naked when she was a baby; for us, it seems that the cutoff is PL; till then, they spend a lot of time nakey


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

.


----------



## Kincaid (Feb 12, 2004)

No way! But my partner and I have this fearful phobia that something dire will happen to our son's penis. So we hurry up and put the diaper back on ALL the time.

Honestly, I think we are scared it will break off or soemthing







:


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

All the time!









DD constantly goes in the backyard in just a diaper or with no clothes. Sometimes I can't get her to keep her clothes on! I'm really good about chasing her down and making her wear sunscreen.


----------



## katallen (Jan 4, 2005)

Diaper at the park, naked in the yard!!


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

In a diaper, YES. My older DS doesn't like a lot of clothes. So, sometimes he runs out onto the porch or walkway and I am okay with that. If he's in the backyard, that's fine with me, too.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

We are all about the naked baby, and I will crushed once he becomes modest and doesn't want to do it anymore. The pictures are adorable! I should point out that it's not in public, just in our house or in our _back_ yard, which is fenced. Or at my mom's house. Or the porch. Heh. It is so cute!


----------



## Heffernhyphen (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *famousmockngbrd*
Funny story, BTW - once I saw a kid about 3 or 4 walking down the street wearing his underwear, a cowboy hat, cowboy boots, and a holster. He had a toy gun in his hand. He looked like he was really happy with what he was wearing. It was a great outfit, especially the holster over the underwear - but the funniest thing was his mom, who was walking a few feet behind him. Her expression was the greatest combination of amusement and embarrassment. :LOL I remember that mom whenever DS wants to wear his bike helmet to a restaurant or something.









That is the first time I've laughed out loud reading these posts. I guess because I know I'll be that mom soon. Very soon.

BTW, my boy (almost two) is always out and about in a diaper or less. I don't worry a bit about what my ubermainstream neighbors think, but I do wonder sometimes if anyone in a passing car could be a freak. But I can't live my life, and make my boy live his, in a constant state of worry.


----------

